# Can't load 'kernel'



## imrozx (May 29, 2020)

Hi guys, I need some help after failing looking on google search for my problem. I just did an upgrade from freebsd 11.3 to 12.1 using the freebsd-update tools. 
Well a lot of file need to be manually merge and I don't know why. but mostly okay. I get few warning about file not found here and there but on kernel part I don't have any problem. The problem happen when I rebooted. I get this error. 





because how cool freebsd is i just fix it by typing 
`load /boot/kernel/kernel` 
i get this. 



after that 
`boot-conf`
did the trick and i successfully boot into the system. 
the problem is this keep happening each time I boot. How to fix the kernel reference? or any solutions?

this is my loader.conf

```
more /boot/loader.conf 

#Disk
geom_eli_load="YES"
fuse_load="YES"

#Networking
if_tap_load="YES"
carp_load="YES"
netmap_load="YES"

#ZFS Tunenable
zfs_load="YES"
vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:zroot/ROOT/default"
vfs.zfs.arc_max="2G"
vfs.zfs.vdev.cache.size="32M"

#Others
aesni_load="YES"
```

uname -a return this 


```
uname -a
FreeBSD dnsvdnsnode3.local 12.1-RELEASE-p5 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p5 GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## imrozx (May 30, 2020)

Okay.. after trying google again I found my mistake. Well the documentation also need to be updated for EFI installation when doing freebsd-update. 
The solution is just to update my EFI loader using this command. 

`mount -t msdosfs /dev/gpt/efi /mnt
cp /boot/loader.efi /mnt/EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.efi
umount /mnt
reboot`

Now the system boot normally.


----------

